# Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!



## Loup de mer (20. März 2005)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

So einen schlechten Angeltag hab ich noch nie auf einem Kutter erlebt! Hier noch mal die Eckdaten, die ich schon bei "was wird z.Zt. auf den Kuttern gefangen" geposted habe:

Tag der Ausfahrt: Samstag, der 19.03.05
Kutter / Boot: MS "Kehrwieder"
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Warnemünde
Wind: NO/O 3-4Bft abflauend
Himmel: klar, sonnig
Drift: schwach
Pilkerfarbe: alles probiert
Montage: Solopilker
Wer: ein Kumpel und ich
Fänge: Mein Kumpel 1 Dorsch (ca. 50cm), ich nix
Sonstiges: Es wurden am ganzen Tag von den anwesenden 35!!! Anglern insgesamt 2!!! Dorsche gefangen (den meines Kumpels eingeschlossen) und davon ein untermaßiger! Und das, obwohl der Kapitän bei Stopps über Lautsprecher stets von "Grundanzeige" und "Heringsanzeige" in geringerer Tiefe sprach. Hering wurde übrigens auch nicht ein einziger gefangen obwohl etwa 10 Angler Heringsvorfächer montiert hatten. Angelgebiet war vor dem Darß in 12...18m Wassertiefe.

Nun zu meiner Frage: Könnt ihr euch vorstellen, dass tatsächlich kein Fisch da war oder muß man die "Schuld" hier bei einem unmotivierten (unfähig kann ich mir nicht vorstellen) Kapitän suchen?
Wir haben unsere Pilker den ganzen Tag über Sandgrund gezogen. Es wurde nicht einmal eine Muschelbank angefahren. Jede Drift dauerte mind. 20 min obwohl keine Fische kamen.
Wenn die Kollegen auf dem Boot neben einem fangen, dann weiß man, dass es an einem selbst liegt wenn man nichts fängt. Aber wenn keiner fängt muß man sich doch fragen woran das liegt.
War jemand von euch am gleichen Tag draußen oder sogar in der Nähe? Über eure Antworten und/oder Erfahrungen von anderen Angeltörns würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## levalex (20. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

schade das nichts lief! aber warum sollte man nicht auch mal auf nem kutter
schneider bleiben? selbst an nem forellenpuff kann man schneider bleiben!
kann mir nicht vorstellen, das der käptn unmotiviert war (ich war aber nicht dabei)
da sowas sich immer negativ aufs geschäft auswirkt.....


----------



## Agalatze (20. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

die schuld beim kapitän zu suchen ist zwar immer die leichteste sache, aber nicht immer fair. hat jemand mit naturköder geangelt ? 
es gibt leider solche tage,an denen kein fisch kommt.
und wenn heringe vor ort gewesen sind, dann waren die dorsche vielleicht schon satt.
dann liegt der fehler allerdings klar beim kapitän, denn wenn er sowas mitbekommt sollte er sofort andere stellen anfahren


----------



## Loup de mer (20. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

@levalex
klar, dass man mal Schneider bleiben kann, aber 33 von 35 Anglern die wirklich alle intensiv gefischt haben? Ich hab sowas noch nicht erlebt, deshalb hab ich diesen Thread eröffnet. Ich will dem Kapitän auch keinen Vorsatz unterstellen!

@agalatze
Mit Naturköder habe ich niemanden angeln sehen. Selbst wenn Heringe da gewesen wären (war nur Aussage vom Skipper - geangelt wurden keine) und die Dorsche satt gewesen wären, dann hätte sich doch bei 35 Pilkern am Grund wenigstens der eine oder andere Dorsch mehr überreden lassen müssen. Oder watt?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## C.K. (20. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

Ich weiss nicht! Es gibt einfach Tage da läuft nichts. Habe ich selber schon im kleinen Belt erlebt. Sehr gute Echos auf dem Schirm, nur der Dorsch hat das nicht mitbekommen! :q:q


----------



## der_Jig (20. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

Hallo!

Also, bei einer so geringen Ausbeute könnte man schon die Kompetenz, bzw. Motivation des Kapitäns in Frage stellen. Ich habe auch schon sehr schlechte Ausfahrten erlebt, aber so eine, wie die oben Erwähnte hätt ich mir noch nicht einmal vorstellen können. Auch die langen Driften sprechen nicht gerade für die Motivation des Käpitans. Ich denke auch, dass ein guter Kapitän, irgendwann einsehen sollte, dass an dem angefahrenen Gebiet nichts zu holen gibt und einfach mal ganz woanders hinfahren, auch wenns vielleicht eine Stunde der Angelzeit verschlingt...
Immerhin ist es sein Job und den sollte er versuchen gut zu machen. 
Zu den Heringen kann ich eigenlich auch nur sagen, dass wenn welche da gewesen sind, auch welche gefangen werden müssen, denn du sagtest ja, dass einige Angler ein Vorfach vorgeschaltet haben...
Und Dorsche sind meiner Meinung nach nie satt!!!

Naja, es kann immer schlechte Tage geben und auch mal Tage an denen einfach nichts klappt und der Kapitän weißgott nichts dafür kann, aber an einer Ausfahrt wo von 35 fähigen Anglern mit 2 Fischen insgesamt...

Ich denke, da ist eine Menge schief gelaufen... und damit meine ich nicht nur, die maue Beißlaune der Dorsche...


----------



## Tyron (20. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

So ne Tage gibts halt mal, davon darf man sich nicht allzu doll von demotivieren lassen! Seltsam finde ich nur die Geschichte mit den Heringen... Und ich glaube nicht, dass die 10 Angler mit ihren Heringsvorfächern Pech gehabt haben...


----------



## Silverstar (20. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*



			
				Loup de mer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sportsfreunde,
> 
> So einen schlechten Angeltag hab ich noch nie auf einem Kutter erlebt! Hier noch mal die Eckdaten, die ich schon bei "was wird z.Zt. auf den Kuttern gefangen" geposted habe:
> 
> ...


 
Das war bei uns nicht anders:

Tag der Ausfahrt: Samstag, der 19.03.05
Kutter / Boot: MS "OSTPREUSSEN 1"
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen/ Tonne 5
Wind: NO/O 3-4Bft abflauend
Himmel: klar, sonnig
Drift: stark
Pilkerfarbe: alles probiert
Montage: Solopilker / Jig
Wer: mein Vater, Bruder und ich
Fänge: ich einen Dorsch von 40cm#d 


das war der schlechteste tag überhaupt, 50 angler und nur 9 Fische!!!!


habe soetwas noch nie erlebt;+


----------



## der_Jig (20. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

ok ok, vielleicht war ich ja ein bischen voreilig mit meiner aussage über den kapitän und so weiter...


Aber was war denn bitte am Samstag mit den Dorschen los???


----------



## Loup de mer (20. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

@silverstar
Wenn du gestern Ähnliches erlebt hast bin ja nun doch geneigt anzunehmen, dass es am Wetter lag.
Aber unglaublich ist es schon: auf 25m Breite (Länge unseres Kutters) lassen 35 Angler ihre Pilker über den Grund tanzen (statistisch ca. 70cm Abstand voneinander) und den ganzen Tag lang wird (außer 2) kein Fisch gefangen, nicht mal gehakt.

Naja, neuer Tag - neues Glück

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Silverstar (20. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

am samstag war es echt nicht mehr normal, man hat alles versucht und nix hat geklappt! bei uns wurde nur einer gehakt. hatte mich so sehr auf dorsch gefreut, und dann dies. werde dann wohl doch wieder im August vom Kutter los. Erstmal kommen, Hering, Stint und Hornhecht


----------



## caruso (20. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

Ich würde auch sagen, dass da etwas nicht stimmt.

Hatten das auch mal bei einer Mehrtagesfahrt nach Bornholm. Erster Tag Spitze. Am zweiten Tag mußten wir leider unter Land( Usedom ) fahren , da Sturm für die Nacht vorausgesagt wurde.Um die Zeit noch zu nutzen, versuchte der Käptn noch ein paar Heringe zu finden und hatte auch reichlich Anzeigen auf dem Schirm.

Doch es kam kein einziger Fisch an Bord.

Was ich nun damit sagen will. Es hätte bei 10 Anglern,bei eurer Ausfahrt, doch wenigstens ein Hering mal gerissen werden müssen. 
Ist doch irgendwie komisch.

caruso


----------



## petipet (20. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

@all,

tut mir leid, für euch. Wirklich. Kann es sein, das auf die Käptens etwas Druck von seiten der Angler gemacht wird, um endlich zu der "sagenhaften" Tonne 5 zu kommen? 
So toll ist der Unterwassergrund da nicht. Es ist ziemlich eben. Ohne Rinnen, Riffe, Muschelbänke. 
Aber, das weiß ich aus eigener Ehrfahrung - wenn sonnst nix läuft - bestimmen die Angler den Kurs - und die wollen immer möglichst weit raus vom Land. 
Und den Käptens wird unterstellt, Diesel, also Betriebskosten zu sparen usw.
Na klar, wollen die auch. Nutz aber nix, wenn beim nächsten mal der Kutter nur zu einem Drittel besetzt ist. Die sägen sich nicht den Ast ab, auf dem sie sitzen.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Pilkkönig (20. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

War heute mit dem Boot raus und wir hatten auf Pilker nichts aber mit Wobbler lief dann schon was aber halt mehr im flachen zwischen 6 und 12 m  aber morgens war es sehr gut mit viel Fisch auf der Anzeige 15 min später war wieder alles schei_e und man muste wieder richtig suchen. Sind min.12 meilen gefahren für 2 Mefo und 12 Dorsche .


----------



## Gast 1 (20. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

Einfach unglaublich.

Selbst wenn es ein schlechter Tag gewesen wäre, 2 Dorsche? unglaublich.

Weniger als >20 Fische für Alle habe ich noch nie erlebt.
Und das waren schlechte Tage.


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (21. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

wird da allgemein so schlecht gefangen oder war das nur ne ausnahme ?
möchte gern über ostern nach laboe/ms langeland und mit etwas "fieber" macht das wesentlich mehr fun ...


----------



## Silverstar (21. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

das war ne große ausnahme, keine ahnung wo die dorsche waren??

hatten sich höchstwahrscheinlich zum Heringsfangen getroffen.........


----------



## Börde-Pilker (21. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

Am 12+13.3 waren wir mit unserem Verein in Heiligenhafen auf der Karoline. Am Samstag wurden von 35 Anglern 10 maßige Fische gefangen und am Sontag 38 Stück. Samstags mußten wir wegen dem Wind unterhalb von Puttgarden angeln und Sonntags sind wir raus in Richtung Tonne 5. Laut Kapitän Heiko und dem was wir gesehen hatten war die Anzeige meist gut aber was an Fischen gefangen wurde war vollgefressen und deswegen beißfaul. Solche Tage gibt es immer wieder.

Gruß Börde-Pilker


----------



## Torskfisk (21. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

Scheint bei den Dorschen im Moment in Mode zu kommen, faul auf dem Grund rumzuliegen und unsere Pilker mit Mißachtung zu strafen. Wir waren am 20.03. mit der Langeland von Laboe aus draussen. Ca. 25 Angler mit 35 Dorschen, hoch waren 5 , tief 0. Auch hier war es so, Anzeige sagt, der Dorsch ist da aber nix. Käptn hat wirklich alles versucht, wir waren teilweise in Sichtweite von Langeland. Was allerdings auffiel, war die starke, grau- grünliche Eintrübung des Wassers. Es war fast wie im August bei Algenblüte.


----------



## hd-treiber (21. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

War Mitte Februar von Warnemünde aus draußen. Beißlaune der Dorsche eher

mäßig, z.T. viele gehakte Dorsche. Es hatte jeder zweite Angler ca. 1-2 Dorsche, nicht der Riesenbringer, was solls, der Käpt`n kann nix dafür wenn der Fisch tatsächlich nichts mit Pilkern und Beifängern zu tun haben will...:c Soviel zu dem Zeitpunkt zum Thema Beißverhalten. 
Aber was vom Käpt`n nicht so toll war, dass er die restliche Zeit nach dem Mittag bis zum Ende den Kahn nur immer über die gleiche überhaupt nicht fängige Stelle (Ausbeute dort =null) driften ließ. das es wirklich immer die gleiche Stelle war ließ sich sehr gut an den vorhandenen Bojen erkennen. Mir kam es so vor, als wenn die Besatzung der Meinung war, mehr als die Hälfte der Angler haben zwischen einem und drei Fischen, das reicht, jetzt wird Diesel gespart und das Mittag ohne große Anstrengungen verdaut. Bei solchen Eindrücken muß sich die Besatzung doch schon mal Vorwürfe gefallen lassen. 


PS: Mit diesen Eindrücken stand ich nicht allein da....|kopfkrat


----------



## der_Jig (21. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

@Börde-Pilker und hd-treiber vbmenu_register("postmenu_684182", true);  :
Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr auch in dem thread "was wird zur zeit auf dem kutter gefangen" öfters mal posten würdet...
lese den nämlich besonders gern und bin immer gespannt, was zur zeit so auf den kutter los ist...
je mehr sich in diesem thread beteiligen, desto umfangreichere informationen erhalten die anderen...

Gruß aus Kiel, Philip


----------



## hd-treiber (21. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

@der_Jig:

hast ja Recht, fühl mich ja auch schuldig...:q 
Gelobe aber Besserung!:g 

Hatte auf dieses Thema gerade geantwortet, da mir diese Erfahrung sehr bekannt vorkam.


----------



## Reppi (21. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

@all
Wenn heute abend der Mille-Report kommt "relativiert" sich euer schlechtes Ergebnis, wenn man das Angelrevier und die Strapazen mitrechnet......
Näheres wohl heute abend.....


----------



## Börde-Pilker (21. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

@ the Jig

hast ja recht, aber nach dieser ausufernden "Laichdorschdiskussion" hatte ich eigentlich keine Lust z.Z. etwas zum Thema: "Hochseeangeln vom Kutter und das im März" schreiben. Gelobe aber auch Besserung.



Gruß Börde-Pilker


----------



## AKor74 (21. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

Deshalb fahre ich schon lange nicht mehr mit ´nem Kutter, 30€ kann ich auch anders investieren. Wenn ich jetzt über Ostern mit der eigenen Schlauchyacht fahre werde ich neben Pilkern auch noch 2 Ruten mit Wattis auslegen, das erhöht die Chancen ungemein und ist auf dem Kutter unmöglich.


----------



## Gast 1 (21. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*



			
				AKor74 schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb fahre ich schon lange nicht mehr mit ´nem Kutter, 30€ kann ich auch anders investieren. Wenn ich jetzt über Ostern mit der eigenen Schlauchyacht fahre werde ich neben Pilkern auch noch 2 Ruten mit Wattis auslegen, das erhöht die Chancen ungemein und ist auf dem Kutter unmöglich.



Wenn der Kutter nicht komplett gebucht ist, hat meines Wissens kein Kapitän was dagegen, wenn du in der Abdrift noch eine Zweite Rute mit Naturköder auslegst.

Lediglich beim Einholen mußt du Gas geben. Er wird nicht auf Deine zweite Rute warten.


----------



## Quallenfischer (21. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

Kenne Solche Tage War einmal mit meinem Vater und zwei Freunden Aufm Kutter und wir hatten nur ein Fisch von 4 Den wir dan auch noch liegen gelassen haben#q#q#q


----------



## AKor74 (21. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

Sag ich doch. Unflexibel und Geldgeil, klar die haben auch Familien zu ernähren, also mehr als verständlich.


----------



## Börde-Pilker (21. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

@ Akor74

Für diese Beleidigung der Kutterkapitäne erwarte ich eine Entschuldigung. Ich kenne einige dieser Kapitäne und "unflexibel und geldgeil" kann man keinen von denen nennen, ganz im Gegenteil, nur wer heute flexibel ist bekommt noch genügend Angler an Bord um überleben zu können. 

In diesem Sinn
Gruß Börde-Pilker


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

Wenn man so einiges hier liest, muß man sich oft fragen, wer hier eigentlich manchmal etwas seltsam......!
Offenbar ist es doch immer wieder das gleiche: Fangen sich die Leute blöd, ist der Käptn super und das Schiff kann ruhig zugesch... sein. Es war dann eben alles nur geil!

Schaut euch doch mal das Wasser an! Seit den Abbrüchen an der rügener Kalkküste ist das Wasser irgendwie milchig, seifig und wenig sichtig. Schaut euch mal die Strömungsprofile an. Dazu noch der starke Wind, der die Wassersäule komplett durchgemixt hat. Es kommen da einige Faktoren zusammen, die eben derzeit nur Zufallsfänge östlich Fehmarn ermöglichen. Es ist eben kein Indoorhobby. Wer bei diesen Verhältnissen raus will, der muß sich eben mit dem Erlebnis Hochsee begnügen und kann  auf den einen oder anderen Fisch hoffen. Keine Zeit für Massenfänge derzeit - keine Schuld der Kapitäne.


----------



## Palerado (21. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*



			
				AKor74 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag ich doch. Unflexibel und Geldgeil, klar die haben auch Familien zu ernähren, also mehr als verständlich.


#d Was für eine Bemerkung.
Solch eine geile Verallgemeinerung habe ich wírklich selten gelesen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

@ Arkor, auch ich erwarte von dir eine Entschuldigung, mit deinem Posting hast du dich absolut disqualifiziert, so etwas möchte ich hier nicht wieder lesen!  :r 
@ alle, zügelt euch bitte alle in euren Aussagen. Jeder sollte immer erst einmal die Fehler bei sich selber suchen und nicht immer gleich mit den Fingern auf die anderen/Kapitäne zeigen. Ich kann mir nemlich nicht vorstellen das ein Käptn absichtlich da hin fähr wo kein Fisch ist denn, er will ja seine Familie ernähren und das auch noch in einem Jahr und länger.


----------



## AKor74 (21. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

@ Börde-Pilker, entschuldigen wofür? Mir kann keiner erzählen das irgendein Kapitän aus Nächstenliebe mit den Anglern rausfährt. Die Kosten laufen weiter, privat und vor allem geschäftlich und wenn dann nicht ausgebucht ist oder das Wetter nicht 100%ig....da sind doch vor einigen Wochen 4 Angler aus dem südlichen Raum extra hochgedüst und bekamen morgens vom Kapitän höchstselbst zu hören....nee, heute nicht....und den Kapitänen ist es vollkommen egal, ob die Angler glücklich sind. Wenn ich auf dem Lot erkenne, hier könnte etwas gehen, so fahre ich den Bestand so an, das es unwahrscheinlich wird, das alle krumme Ruten haben werden, das spornt den Ergeiz der Mitangler ungemein an, man selbst hat ja bereits Kasse gemacht. Wie bei den Hütchenspielern, der eigene Mann in der Runde gewinnt immer und spornt somit die beobachtenden potenziellen Mitspieler an ihr Glück zu versuchen.

Natürlich kann keiner etwas dafür wenn die Fische nicht beissen wollen, das liegt auch am Wetter und den Temperaturen. Da kann der gesamte Bildschirm vom Echolot tiefschwarz sein, wenn nichts geht ist das halt so. Oder die standen nicht auf die Farben der Pilker oder alle haben mit viel zu schweren Pilkern ihr Glück versucht, es kann gut sein, dass mit Wattis der ganze Kutter knietief im Blut gestanden hätte.

Zu den Spritpreisen:Ich kenne einen Fährgastschiff, das im Winter "Angelausflüge" unternimmt, die zahlen nur unversteuerten Diesel, der liegt bei ca. 40 Cent, ich gehe stark davon aus, das das auch alle anderen Kutter bezahlen. Wenn nicht, dann bin ich diesbezüglich gern belehrbar.

@Kuschelwuschel, vielleich habe ich bisher nur die schwarzen Schafe kennengelernt, versuchen werde ich es vermutlich aber nie wieder. Wenn ich auf meiner eigenen Yacht nichts fange bin ich immerhin selber Schuld, kann aber nach belieben meinen Standort verändern oder einfach wieder aufhören zu angeln.


----------



## der_Jig (21. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

@ Börde-Pilker und hd-treiber :

Ihr seid Schätze!!!


----------



## angeltreff (21. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*



			
				AKor74 schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich gehe stark davon aus, das das auch alle anderen Kutter bezahlen ...


 
Das ist doch schon wieder eine Verallgemeinerung und dazu noch eine Unterstellung. Hast Du im Übrigen bei dem von Dir angesprochenen Kahn in den Tank gesehen oder hast Du es nur gehört?

Ich persönlich stehe auf Fakten. Verallgemeinerungen und Mutmaßungen bringen mir nichts.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

Hallo arkor, 
die geforderte Entschuldigung gilt deinem Spruch in dem du ALLE Kutterkapitäne als unflexibel und geldgeil betietelst. Der war voll daneben. Ich hoffe DIE  oder einige Kutterkapitäne kennen dich persönlich und lassen dich an Land zurück wenn du das nächste mal fischen willst.  #d


----------



## Pilkkönig (21. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

Ich muss den Kapitän mal in schutz nehmen da ich heute das selbe erlebt habe . Ich hatte anzeige aber nichts ich habe alles probiert und bin dann ins flache gefahren und erst dann habe ich gefangen was mich sehr überrascht hat.


----------



## **no name** (21. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

*Ich verstehe nicht so ganz warum manche Leute denken das sich die Kapitäne bei ihren Ausfahrten ne goldene Nase verdienen...Ich denke das mittlerweile jeder Kapitän gut rechnen und haushalten muss um einigermaßen über die Runden zu kommen. Wenn man bedenkt das gerade in den Winter- und Frühjahrsmonaten kaum Touristen auf den Kuttern zu finden sind und die meisten Kutter in dieser Zeit mangels Angler nur etwa 3 mal pro Woche rausfahren. Und das wohl im Durchschnitt mit nicht viel mehr als 30 Anglern die jeweils 25,- Euro bezahlen, das sind ca. 750,- € Einnahmen für die Fahrt...wenn man nun mal die Kosten für den Diesel (denke da gehen nen paar hundert Liter drauf bei ner 8-10 Stunden Ausfahrt!!!Selbst bei 40 Cent den Liter kommen da schnell über 100 €uro zusammen), die Kosten für die Wartung des Kutters und die Liegegebühren, und dann auch noch die Bezahlung für die meist 3 Mann Besatzung inkl. Kapitän zusammenrechnet kann ich mir gut vorstellen das da nicht hunderte von Euros übrig bleiben am Ende des Tages....und das wo in den Wintermonaten wegen Sturm und mangelnder Belegung oft nichtmal 10 Ausfahrten pro Monat stattfinden!!!Wenn man da nen Monatslohn für den Kapitän und die Besatzung errechnet würden wohl so manchem hier die Tränen kommen...:q *
*Und nun mal ehrlich, wenn es einen Kapitän geben würde der immer und ständig ausreichend Fisch findet so das alle Angler zufrieden sind, würde er das natürlich tun, das würde sich ja ruck zuck rumsprechen und der Kahn wäre jeden Tag des Jahres ausgebucht und die Angler würden an Land schlangestehen um mitgenommen zu werden... *
*Aber solch einen Kutter gibt es zum Glück noch nicht....Ich bin schon auf ner Menge Kutter gefahren und sicherlich gibt es da bessere und schlechtere Kapitäne und auch mal Tage wo sich nicht wirklich viel Mühe gegeben wird, aber im Großen und Ganzen geben sich die Kapitäne denke ich schon Mühe mit den Anglern, denn das negative spricht sich unter den Anglern oft sehr viel schneller rum als das positive!!!!!Und dann würden sich auf die vermeintlich schlechten Kutter nach ner Weile außer nen paar ahnungsloser Touristen kaum noch ein Angler verirren......*
*Verstehe das man sauer ist wenn man viel Geld bezahlt und letztendlich kein Fisch gefangen wird, aber so ist das halt mit der Angelei, zum Glück hat die Natur da auch nen Wörtchen mitzureden ob man erfolgreich ist oder nicht!!!!!*
*Ich war an dem besagten Samstag (19.03) übrigens auch mit nem Kutter auf der Ostsee und hatte 9 Dorsche zwischen 40cm und 82cm, das heißt aber ja auch nicht das der Kutter der beste auf der gesamten Ostsee ist, denn genügend Angler an Bord hatten gar keinen Fisch...aber das hat ja nun auch immer nen bissel mit Glück zu tun für welches Gebiet sich der Kapitän entscheidet und meiner Meinung nach hat es auch oftmals damit zu tun was für Angler sich an Bord befinden...hab schon mehr als häufig erlebt das der größte Teil der Angler an Bord mit ihrem Gerät und ihrem anglerischen Können gar nicht in der Lage wären anständig zu fangen!!!!!!Wenn man dann nen bissel mehr fängt als die anderen erntet man meist nur erstaunte und neidische Blicke....und Schuld ist letztendlich immer der "viel schlechtere Platz an Bord" oder natürlich der Kapitän!!!!!!!!!!Der unfähige Angler sucht die Schuld sowieso nie bei sich selbst sondern bei den anderen....*


----------



## C.K. (21. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

Auch wenn es ein Kurzposting ist:

@no-name:
 #6 

Dem ist wenig hinzuzufügen!


----------



## Loup de mer (21. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

Moin Sportsfreunde

Ich wollten mit meinem thread hier keine Meckerlawine gegen Kutterkapitäne lostreten und bitte euch deshalb darum, Äußerungen unterhalb der Gürtellinie zu lassen.

@**no name**
Erst mal ein kräftiges Petri Heil zu deinen 9 Dorschen. Schreib doch mal bitte, mit welchem Kutter und in welchem Seegebiet du unterwegs warst



			
				**no name** schrieb:
			
		

> *...hab schon mehr als häufig erlebt das der größte Teil der Angler an Bord mit ihrem Gerät und ihrem anglerischen Können gar nicht in der Lage wären anständig zu fangen!!!!!!....*


Das mag auf mich und ein paar andere zutreffen, aber ob das auf alle 34 Mitangler passt, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## **no name** (22. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

*Es war ja nun auch nicht deine Ausfahrt gemeint, denn wenn auf dem ganzen Kutter nur ne Handvoll Fische gefangen werden ist da wohl generell nicht viel zu machen...egal ob "besserer" oder "schlechterer" Angler...*
*Ich hatte eigentlich diese Tage gemeint wo einige wenige Angler gut bis sehr gut fangen und andere keinen Fisch an den Haken bekommen..(Was aber auch nicht immer ein Wunder ist wenn man das Gerät, die Montagen und die Art und Weise wie geangelt wird betrachtet.) Aber wenn niemand an Bord einen Dorsch an den Haken bekommt würde ich mir über mein anglerisches Können keine Gedanken machen.....*
*Nun zu der Ausfahrt vom Samstag:*
*Gefahren sind wir mit der MS Kehrheim II (mit ca. 35 Mann , 18 davon aus meinem Verein) von Eckernförde aus.*
*Angelgebiet war nen paar Meilen westlich der dänischen Insel "Aeroe", Land der Insel war in Sichtweite...*
*Die Bedingungen waren recht schwierig, der Wind kam anfangs mit etwa Stärke 4-5 aus nord-ost bis ost..(wer die Ostsee nen bissel kennt weiß das es schon recht extrem ist)...die Drift war sehr stark, was auch das Problem für die meisten Angler war!!!!Geangelt hab ich selbst mit 2 Jigs und Pilker ohne Drilling...Gewicht 200g!!!Leichtere Pilker waren kaum am Grund zu halten...aber trotzdem gab es Angler die ihr Glück mit 100 und weniger Gramm versuchten..#d *
*Und ich kann nun nicht sagen das wir besonders gut gefangen hätten, aber im Vergleich mit anderen Kuttern an dem Tag war das wohl recht gut.Es wurden mit den 35 Mann wohl etwa 50-60 Dorsche gefangen, dazu noch einige untermaßige....Die Dorsche hatten im Schnitt etwa 45cm bis 65cm, dazu noch 3 Fische über 80cm. Der größte war ca. 105cm mit über 20 Pfd. ,und das obwohl wir garantiert nicht auf Laichdorsch geangelt hatten (waren Zufallsfänge)....*
*Gefangen hatte ich selbst 2 Dorsche ca. 40cm, 6 Dorsche 50cm bis 65cm und einen Dorsch von 82cm.....ein Angler hatte 5 Dorsche, dann einige mit 4 Dorschen und einige mit 3 Dorschen...viele hatten einen oder zwei Fische und wohl bestimmt ein Drittel oder mehr hatte gar nichts.... Aber mehr war bei dem Ostwind auch eigentlich gar nicht zu erwarten.....*
*Hoffe das war nun einigermaßen ausreichend...#h *


----------



## Tyron (22. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

Das war ausreichend no name, danke für deinen Bericht und deine ausführliche Stellungnahme!


----------



## a.bu (22. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

Ich glaub ja eher der Kapitän ist ein guter Geschäftsmann , wenig Fische = hoher Unsatz bei der Bordverpflegung . An solche Fänge kann ich mich nur ende der 80er Jahre erinnern und da gab es wirklich kaum noch Dorsche . Zur jetzigen Zeit gehört schon eine ganze Menge Erfahrung dazu so an den Fischen vorbei zu fahren .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## **no name** (22. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

*Tja Andreas, das mag wohl generell zutreffen aber im Moment läuft auf allen Kuttern eigentlich nicht wirklich viel... Demnach müssten sich ja alle Kapitäne große Mühe geben nichts zu fangen...|supergri .. *
*Und gerade zum Wochenende hatte der Wind von westlich auf Nord-Ost gedreht und das ist halt oftmals dem Beißverhalten nicht gerade förderlich.... Die Fangergebnisse der letzten Wochen waren jedenfalls oftmals sehr bescheiden ..(Beispiele: Blauort 37Angler = 5Fische , Dicke Berta 12 Angler= 7Fische usw. usw.)... *
*Aber generell sind die Zeiten natürlich andere als noch in den 80ern, da waren Dorsche in der Brandung ja schon fast ne Sensation... *
*Und wenn du nicht so viel mit dem Boot vor Heidkate rumflitzen würdest um Mengen an Dorschen zu fangen würde man bestimmt auch nen bissel mehr fangen im Moment...:q :q :q ...(war natürlich nen Scherz)*
*Bin nen Vereinskollege von Dieter G. , den kennst du ja nun auch ganz gut denke ich mal...#h *


----------



## haukep (22. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

Hartes Ergebnis, aber ich habe gehört, dass das wohl am 19. auf vielen Kuttern so war....komisch!


----------



## der_Jig (22. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

@ **no name** : auch bei dir würde es mich freuen, wenn du deine kuttererlebnisse in dem dafür gemachten thread unterbringen würdest...
ansonsten scheinst du ja der einzige gewesen zu sein, der am samstag ein annehmliches ergebniss hatte...

es kann nur besser werden...


----------



## Loup de mer (22. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

@**no name**
Alles Klar! Danke für deinen Bericht.

Ansonsten kann ich mich meinem Vorposter nur anschließen. Ich würde mich auch über mehr zeitnahe Berichte in "was wird z.Zt. auf den Kuttern gefangen" freuen. Vor/nach einer geplanten Ausfahrt guck ich gern mal was so los ist/war auf der Ostsee. Es ist natürlich während der Laichzeit nicht ganz "unproblematisch" mit dem Posten, das geb ich zu (aber jetzt bitte keine Kommentare dazu).

Gruß Thomas


----------



## **no name** (22. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

der_Jig  @ **no name** : auch bei dir würde es mich freuen, wenn du deine kuttererlebnisse in dem dafür gemachten thread unterbringen würdest...



Ihr könnt meinen Text gerne irgend wo anders hinkopieren wenn er dort besser aufgehoben ist, denn muss ich mir nicht die "Mühe" machen...:q ....danke...#h


----------



## a.bu (22. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

Hi no name ,

wenn Du meine bescheidenen Fänge vom letzten Jahr meinst , fühle ich mich ja gar nicht angesprochen ;-)) .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Gast 1 (22. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

Ich verstehe nicht, was Ihr hier diskutiert.

40 Cent für Diesel und keiner Widerspricht.#d#d#d

Nur noch Flugzeuge ????? bekommen steuerfreien / begünstigten Sprit.

Dorsche stehen zur Zeit nicht in Schwärmen. Also sind sie nicht auf dem Fischfinder zu sehen. Die Kapitäne müssen auf Ihre Erfahrungen zurückgreifen.


Ganz klar: 35 Angler und 2 Dorsche, da ist richtig was falsch gelaufen.

Aber solange es Angler an Bord gibt, die 10 Dorsche oder mehr fangen und gleichzeitig viele Angler Schneider bleiben, hat es eindeutig mit "Unvermögen" der Angler zu tun.

Ich selbst gehöre meißtens zum ersten Drittel. Aber es sind da immer die Selben, die fangen. Und Einige richtig viel.

Zum Zeitpunkt: am 14.3 wurde auf der Forelle extrem gut gefangen.#6


----------



## Tyron (23. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

Endlich mal einer, der nicht  nur rumsabbelt#6 !

Falk hat meiner Meinung nach vollkommen Recht.


----------



## s.andro (23. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

Moin#h ,

ich möchte meinen Senf auch noch dazu geben. Ich bin vor gut einem Jahr auch mal auf der "Kehrwieder" mitgefahren. Alle anderen Kutter in Warnemünde waren ausgebucht, nur eben dieses Boot nicht. Hinterher war mir klar warum. Der Kutter sieht von außen eigentlich ganz gut aus und in den Aufbauten befindet sich sogar so etwas wie eine kleine Kneipe. Gerade in der kalten Jahreszeit sehr nützlich um sich aufzuwärmen. Allerdings zieht das natürlich auch diverse Angelkollegen an, die nach dem zigsten Bier und Kümmerling das Angeln lieber gleich ganz sein lassen. Ich glaube einige Spezis waren beim Auslaufen schon zwischen den Molen "hackedicht". Begünstigt wurde diese Situation allerdings auch durch die Besatzung des Kutters.
Der Smutje kam auch nicht nüchtern an Bord, sah eher aus als hätte er die Nacht in einer Warnemünder Kneipe verbracht. Schnell hatte er seine Opfer gefunden, denn da war ja diese durstige, trinkfeste und zahlungswillige Bande von Profianglern. So flossen schon vor dem Ablegen diverse Alkoholitäten in Strömen. Ich hätte auch gedacht, das jemand von der Besatzung mit Hinweisen auf das zu erwartende "ruppige" Wetter an mögliche Aufräum- und Reinigungsarbeitenv ) denkt und den Alk-Verkauf etwas drosselt, aber in dieser Zeit zählt wohl jeder Euro Umsatz mehr als Sicherheit und Ordnung auf See. Zum Fischen ist nicht viel zu schreiben. War nicht so doll was da über die Reeling ging, obwohl in Richtung Wasserv )....Hier würde ich schon dem Skipper den schwarzen Peter zuschieben wollen. Die Nachbarkutter hatten alle mehr Fisch, die Driften gingen endlos lang ohne Erfolg = lustlos, ideenlos,... 
Zusammenfassend waren die 30 Euro für den Tripp rausgeschmissenes Geld. Auf diesem Boot: NIE WIEDER!!!

Gruß Sandro


----------



## **no name** (23. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*



			
				a.bu schrieb:
			
		

> Hi no name ,
> 
> wenn Du meine bescheidenen Fänge vom letzten Jahr meinst , fühle ich mich ja gar nicht angesprochen ;-)) .
> 
> ...


 

Genau diese Fänge meinte ich... ....aber so lange wirds wohl auch nicht mehr dauern bis es in der Gegend wieder losgeht mit nen paar mehr Dorschen vom Bötchen...:q ...Fisch sind ja genug da in der Ostsee, müssen halt nur gefangen werden...#h


----------



## Loup de mer (23. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter: 35 Angler mit 2 Dorschen!!!*

@ s.andro
Dein obiges Posting ist für mich sehr aufschlussreich. So ähnlich wie dir ging es uns beiden auch. Wir sind auch nur deshalb auf der "Kehrwieder" mitgefahren weil alle anderen Kutter ausgebucht waren (erst einen Tag vorher zum Rausfahren entschlossen und dann schnell noch überall rumtelefoniert). 
Das mit dem Gesaufe war während unserer Ausfahrt allerdings nicht der Fall. Es war niemand hackedicht, auch von der Besatzung absolut keiner. 
Obwohl, es wurde tatsächlich Bier vom Fass ausgeschenkt, was ja für einen Angelkutter eher außergewöhnlich ist. 
Für mich wird es mit der "Kehrwieder" dann wohl das erste und letzte mal gewesen sein.

Gruß Thomas


----------

